# Ohio boer babies coming soon!



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have five does that are due to kid the third week of January. Right now I'm out visiting relatives for Christmas, but as soon as I get back, I'll get some prego pics up!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet, can hardly wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Here are the pics; Lily looks like she'll be birthing soon, her ligaments are very soft, and her plug passed a few hours ago (of course, Charlotte's plug--or something like it-- passed three weeks before she kidded last spring!). Lily is the first due, and her due date is Jan 12. All the due dates are between the 12th and the 18th. (Apparently I didn't get a good shot of Lil Bit, so I'll try to get one of her later).

And the pics are Charlotte the paint, Diali the chamois, Lily the traditional, and Sadie the nice mahogany red...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies soon. 
Happy Kidding


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha, Lily's kids are here! She gave birth to a spotted buckling and a mostly white doeling. Both are doing well. Lily (she's a first timer) turned out to be a wonderful natural mom.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

they're both gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just adorable!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute babies! Love the spotted one


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Love that buckling he's beautiful I wish he was mine


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you all. More still coming, I've got twins and triplets on the ground now, and two more does to kid by Saturday. I'll get pics up ASAP. And kc8lsk, he CAN be yours, most of these will be for sale!


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Diali had twin boys, mostly traditionally colored with a few spots and red roan heads.


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Charlotte had triplets, two boys and a girl. They are all very dark red, and one of the bucklings has a white sock. Three deliveries down, two to go, due Saturday!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are all sooo cute! My favorites so far are the spotted buck and the red kids!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

:fireworks:Congrats on all the adorable kids! Good luck with the last two.


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

One more, 'Lil Bit's doeling is here! She's the one I forgot to post earlier, so I included a photo of her, as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure have a nice crop of kids!


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Last one is here, to Sadie, a big healthy buckling! Thank you again everyone, and please don't forget that most of these will be for sale. Message or email me, or check them out on the website for more details and prices. Prices will range from $150-275. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Can you get some new pictures if the little white spotted brown buckling?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome kids!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are all adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, we had a tragic accident this morning. Somehow or another, a round bale, which was on virtually level ground and which was fresh and very heavy (too heavy for goats to push) managed to roll a foot or two over the top of my youngest buck, Bob. Bob was the one who sired all but two of the kids in this post, including the reds, the paints, and the flashy brown and white. He was just over a year old, and was just about the gentlest soul you could ever meet. He will be missed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Awe so sorry to hear this


----------

